# Suggestions for my upcoming upgrade



## replicon (Apr 26, 2011)

Hello, friends! Neat forum!

I'm hoping someone can help me make a decision about my update.

Current situation:

- Latest Panasonic projcetor
- Logitech z-5500 5.1 sound system
- Basic cable hooked up to DVD player
- PS2
- Pass-through A/V switcher
- All video goes through Component (red/green/blue cables)
- All audio goes through optical


Basically, I'd like to upgrade to HDMI all over the place, while keeping my PS2 easily-workable (got plenty of games to get through before I get something new).


Here are some options I've been considering:

*Option 1: New fancy receiver (like Denon AV 591 or 791), keep current sound system*

Pros:
- Does analog-to-HDMI conversion (which I assume means "component cables from PS2 go out through HDMI, and it's not just a passthrough")
- I hear the 791 does some cool upscaling on the component while its at it, which is nice

Cons:
- The Logitech speakers should be fine, but the subwoofer only has some sort of serial port connection to the speaker controller. I'd have to figure out what to do with that.

*Option 2: New fancy receiver, new fancy sound system*

Pros:
- Awesome system that does everything I want!

Cons:
- Expensive, even if I manage to sell off the Z-5500.

*Option 3: Just get a full HTIB (e.g. Onkyo HT-S3300)*

Pros:
- does most of what I want
- very affordable, especially if I manage to sell the Logitech speakers

cons:
- I don't think most affordable HTIBs do the conversion from Component to HDMI, meaning I would have to have those component cables from the PS2 separately hooked up to the projector... not TOO big a deal, but might be kind of annoying switching... I really don't want to get a universal remote just for that one special case.


------------

So, what are your thoughts? I'm currently leaning towards option 1, but I need to figure out what to do with the speakers. I *could* just get an inexpensive $100 subwoofer, but then I have an extra sub that I can't sell on its own. I also found a thread dealing with that exact same concern, which gives me hope. Can I assume the solution proposed in the thread (just plug the speakers into the receiver directly, and plug the subwoofer output from the receiver into the logitech controller's "middle/sub" jack) would work for a Denon AVR-791 or 591? That would be the simplest, with only one new component to buy. It would suck to keep the logitech controller thing around, but I can live with that one.

All thoughts are welcome! Have fun!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

It will really depend on how much you want to spend. I'd think th best option would be number two. But it would be the most expensive as well.


----------



## replicon (Apr 26, 2011)

Yeah that's pretty fair. I'm not very well-calibrated to what the price/quality line looks like for sound systems. I originally bought the logitech, because IIRC, speakers meant for computers are basically just as good as home theater speakers (note: I am not that much of an audiophile), and WAY cheaper, so I went with them. I am extremely happy with those speakers, and they have lasted me over 5 years without any problem. What are some examples and price range for home theater speakers of similar quality?

Also, am I reading the Denon specs correctly? That is, on their site, when it says, "​Video Conversion – Analog to HDMI" that means what I assume it means (component input from my PS2 will be converted for me to HDMI)? If it doesn't, then I might as well just get an affordable HTIB. It also says "​Video Conversion Analog to HDMI Scaling 480p 720p 1080i 1080p" - does that actually do some sort of upscaling, where inputs that get converted will come out better-looking on the other side? 

Thanks again for all insights!


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

So whats your budget? Hard to consider option 2 without a baseline, if you can pony up the Benjamins it might be a worthy consideration...


----------



## replicon (Apr 26, 2011)

Well, I can pony up the Benjamins, but if it's reasonably simple to get option 1 to work, then option 2 is only really worth it if:

1) Option 1 sucks badly and suffers noticeable performance degradation (lag between audio and base, due to different ways to connect).

2) Option 1 is not possible (still don't have confirmation, but I'm assuming there's only one type of preamp subwoofer output, so if it works with the models on the other thread, I expect it to work with any other model)

3) Option 2 is WAY better than option 1, for speakers that are priced similarly to my current ones.

See, it's not about "not being able to afford it" as much as it is about not being convinced that it will be better. I have a really great set of speakers, and so I'm skeptical about the value I'm getting by buying a new set of speakers that are basically going to perform the same way (unless I pay a lot for them, like $500 or more).


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

My order of preference: 

Option 2, $2k is realistic for a good system, can be done over time if it makes it easier. Will do what you want and sound the best (by far) 

Option 3, Ive heard good things about those onkyo packages and I seriously considered one before I went with my current system (IE my current system is your "option 2", bout $2k)

Option 1, I wouldnt bother when option 3 is not much more expensive and seems like it would be a headache.


----------

